# wild discus!



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pictures and info i need for them!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Pictures and info i need for them!


well firstly they are CICHLIDS


















secondly they are wild









lol what exactly are you after here?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here some good pic links:

GOSLINEA

BellowWater

I will post some info links in some minutes....

Enjoy!!!!









****Innes I HATE YOU!!!!!!









Discus might belong to cichlids but they are completely different!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Here some good pic links:
> 
> GOSLINEA
> 
> ...


 dont be silly, they are not differant from cichlids..... they *ARE* cichlids, and much alike in many ways, the cichlid group is a large diverse group with many species.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

How is a wild discus any different? If you want discus just get some from a breeder, they will be more colourful too. Do a google search for pics

http://www.discusfishuk.com/discus_fish_galleries.htm


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i find wilds are more prettier than those selective bred ones. I like simple nice colors. Not neon bright eye hurting colors. Im more of a naturalist. Of course if i findcaptive bred discus that looks like a wild of course ill choose that.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Innes said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures and info i need for them!
> ...


 the care for wild since they are suppositly more sensitive than captive bred ones.

What setting, temp, food, personal exprience, and whatever else i need to know.

I would also like to see some planted wild discus tank shots =)


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

are you looking for information on cichlids or what bro?.....make yourself clear next time..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> i find wilds are more prettier than those selective bred ones. I like simple nice colors. Not neon bright eye hurting colors. Im more of a naturalist. Of course if i findcaptive bred discus that looks like a wild of course ill choose that.


 I know what you mean, i hate those inbred fancytail varieties of any fish. Same with weird cats and dogs. However i think you can find a natural looking captive bred discus easy enough.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think Heckles and Peruvian Greens are the sh*t!

However, I do also like the plain jane Brown discus with their sparse colors.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 they may be more sensative, but they will like the same conditions, soft, acid bacreria-free waters without any chemicals or anything, pH about 5.5 (I think, check my discus profile though







)

they will like to be in groups of around 6 and not with anything aggressive, in fact best in a species tank, or with a few corys or something like that.

as for pics, ummm well heres a discus


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i'm not a wild discus expert or anything.....but i had a few.....i'm more into the colorful hybrids....but the usual wild discus you find are larger than 3 inches......well from my experience....they are a little picky with their food selection knowing the fact that they are from the wild and use to live food......i had mine on tubeworms and live brine shrimp.....for some reason they would only eat live.....and need larger tank space.......but yea that's all i can input....goodluck


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

14_blast said:


> I think Heckles and Peruvian Greens are the sh*t!
> 
> However, I do also like the plain jane Brown discus with their sparse colors.


I agree!!!

but must admit i love em all


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nigaphan said:


> i'm not a wild discus expert or anything.....but i had a few.....i'm more into the colorful hybrids....but the usual wild discus you find are larger than 3 inches......well from my experience....they are a little picky with their food selection knowing the fact that they are from the wild and use to live food......i had mine on tubeworms and live brine shrimp.....for some reason they would only eat live.....and need larger tank space.......but yea that's all i can input....goodluck


 why do you type... all the time?


----------

